# Overheating with Toshiba L505D-S5983



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

I have experienced a series of shutdowns recently on my Toshiba. In all but one case, the Toshiba was running very hot. It has always run hot, but when I check the Toshiba Utility it shows the fan use at 90% and the CPU Temp at about 80 degrees. I have taken to placing my fan for the room in a position that blows directly on me and the computer at the same time. I am unable to pick up the laptop for any length of time and use it on my lap as it gets so hot so quickly. I can hear the fan - it is quiet and appears to work, but it does not blow out of the side very strongly. Seems like it should have a stronger stream of air coming out. Anyway, I have used the Process Explorer to capture the settings. With the fan currently pointed toward the laptop I am registering 46% CPU usage, 66% CPU Temp, and 81% Fan Speed. I just placed it back in front of the fan, so the Fan Speed will reduce eventually to about 60%.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I would try closing iron.exe. it's using a tremendous amount of resources. Are you getting the core temps from the bios or from a program?


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

From the Toshiba PC Health Monitor.


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

I tried closing Iron and it did not reduce the heat/fan readings from the program.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Please download Core Temp and post the results here. Thank you.


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

Core temp readings...


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

New readings...


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried blowing the dust and dirt off of the vents and components with a can of compressed air?

I'm also a little concerned about several instances of SVHosts running. Though SVHost is a windows file it can also be used by malware. please download Malwarebytes and run a quick scan. Let us know if there's any improvemnt.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

most people use there laptops in their bed rooms,this is a big issue as it gathers all the fluff from the bed linen,I would take the machine apart and clean out your fan its prob clogged up,while you have the machine apart apply thermal paste to the cpu,this has prob dried up,after this check the temp,if your applying thermal paste choose artic silver,


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice call brobarapas. Thank you.


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

I ran Malwarebytes and found one Trojan... removed. Here are the new reports. I am in Thailand... so I'll need to find some place that sells compressed air (as soon as I learn how to say that in Thai). As for taking it apart and cleaning... is that tedious on the L505D? Are there step by step instructions available for that process?

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
Malwarebytes

Database version: 6101

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

3/19/2011 1:05:19 PM
mbam-log-2011-03-19 (13-05-19).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)
Objects scanned: 428062
Time elapsed: 3 hour(s), 11 minute(s), 28 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\Users\Indy\downloads\Adobe\CRACK\adobe cs4 master collection keygen.exe (Trojan.Agent.CK) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can get to a garage or you know some one that has a small compressor you could ask to use the air line,but make sure the pressure is set to low,but I dont think it will solve your problem,i,d say your fan is completely blocked and the paste has tried up on your cpu,It can be quiet tedious to take a lap top apart if you haven't done it before,If you are going to attempt this make sure you discharge all the static from your body,If you go to Toshiba web site,enter your model and d/l the pdf manual,It might give you instructions on how to dismantle it,I just looked for you but it doesn't list that model were was it bought?

Look here for how to dismantle your model,WHEN YOU DISMANTLE THE CPU DO NOT TOUCH THE CHIP WITH YOUR FINGERS,TO REMOVE THE OLD PASTE USE A OLD CREDIT CARD,NOW YOU HAVE TO CLEAN THE CHIP WITH 100% ALCOHOL,IF YOU HAVEN'T GOT THIS USE NAIL VARNISH REMOVER,APPLY A LITTLE TO A COTTON BUD AND REMOVE,LET IT TRY AND APPLY THE NEW PASTE,JUST A DAB,IT WILL SPREAD EQUALLY WHEN YOU SCREW THE HEAT SINK BACK ON,USE ARTIC SILVER THERMAL PASTE

How to take apart and remove motherboard from a Toshiba Satellite L505 or Satellite L505D laptop


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to you both for the help. I wonder if you can tell me at what risk is the laptop running at current temps? When I run the laptop next to an external fan the temp comes down to 63 degrees for the core. Otherwise, it quickly bumps back up to above 85 and much higher. I will look for somewhere to have it cleaned out here... I do not think I should take on trying to do it myself...


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Them temp are very high,the sooner the better you get it sorted,the last thing you want is to fry the cpu,did you look at the link I gave you ,how to dismantle your machine,



How to take apart and remove motherboard from a Toshiba Satellite L505 or Satellite L505D laptop


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

I did look at it, but I feel like the risk is too high for me to do it myself. If I can find all the tools I need to do it (including a static guard), I might try it... but we'll see. If not, I'll try to get it looked at ASAP! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

bangkokindy said:


> I did look at it, but I feel like the risk is too high for me to do it myself. If I can find all the tools I need to do it (including a static guard), I might try it... but we'll see. If not, I'll try to get it looked at ASAP! Thanks again for your help.


your welcome


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Let me preface my remarks on your issue by saying that I am not really a "computer guy".

I also have a somewhat similar Toshiba laptop (but with an AMD Turion II processor), only a year or two older. First off, it is my understanding that AMD processors in general run hotter than their equivalent Intel counterparts. I have also read that the AMD Athlon processors were technically meant to be desktop PC processors, not really meant for laptops, and thus will run warmer than say, an AMD Turion (meant for laptops) processor, in the small confines of a laptop casing.

My Toshiba with the Turion processor would run as hot as 78-80 degrees Celcius under 100% load, even after I disassembled the laptop to clean out the dust, and replaced the original thermal compound with Arctic Silver 5.

I happened to stumble upon a guide to undervolting processors in another laptop forum. Once mine was undervolted, it has never run hotter than 65 degrees C, even under 100% load, with absolutely no hit in performance. You may want to check it out. See link below:

The "Undervolting" Guide


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information! It ran fairly hot from day one and it sounds like your information has merit. I will check it out and see what happens.


----------



## bangkokindy (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, that program does not appear compatible with my AMD Athlon M300 x32... I just restored and everything went back to normal. Brobarapas and Mcorton you two will probably get a laugh out of this. Out of no where I just decided to pick up the laptop, point the vent in the direction of my mouth, took a BIG breath and blew in really hard (with the laptop on)... MY REWARD?? A face-full of DUST haha... and yes, the fan started blowing out like normal. Since then I have washed off my face... and checked core temps. The laptop is now running at 66 degrees with NO OUTSIDE FAN HELP!  The fan speed is no longer at max output (running about 65% of maximum) and the CPU usage is about where I usually use it (50-60% of maximum). So, I can now rest a bit easier and find the compressed air to give it a further - blow out - so to speak and save the money for a repair job. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Not surprised at all. I'm gload it's working for you now. Keep us informed on the progress.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

bangkokindy said:


> unfortunately, that program does not appear compatible with my amd athlon m300 x32... I just restored and everything went back to normal. Brobarapas and mcorton you two will probably get a laugh out of this. Out of no where i just decided to pick up the laptop, point the vent in the direction of my mouth, took a big breath and blew in really hard (with the laptop on)... My reward?? A face-full of dust haha... And yes, the fan started blowing out like normal. Since then i have washed off my face... And checked core temps. The laptop is now running at 66 degrees with no outside fan help!  the fan speed is no longer at max output (running about 65% of maximum) and the cpu usage is about where i usually use it (50-60% of maximum). So, i can now rest a bit easier and find the compressed air to give it a further - blow out - so to speak and save the money for a repair job. Thanks again for all your help.


you were quiet luck to get away with that,you could have short circuit th m/b etc,next time you try that remove the ac power and battery


----------

